# AKC News and Info links



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

Here are some very interesting articles I have found regarding the (HIGHLY ACCLAIMED) AKC.

http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/2009/...te-sued-by.html

http://www.friendsofanimals.org/programs/s...asic-facts.html

http://www.nowisconsinpuppymills.com/akc.html


Enjoy the good reading!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

An interesting read. :huh:


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm the first to admit the AKC has some serious problems (none of which are really touched here), but I noticed a lot of misinformation on those links.

1. The AKC doesn't set the breed standard, the breed clubs do.


2. The AKC does infact do kennel inspections, though not nearly enough. They are however tougher on breeders than the USDA. They maintain a suspended list that has been linked on this forum several times.


3. The AKC openly admits that registration doesn't equal quality. "The American Kennel Club (AKC), a not-for-profit organization established in 1884, maintains a purebred dog registry, sanctions dog events, and promotes responsible dog ownership. AKC registration means a dog, its parents, and its ancestors are purebred, *but it does not indicate health or quality*."

If you are buying a dog, then what registry do you go with, if not AKC? Certainly not APRI or ConKC.


----------



## HPinedo (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Chico @ Apr 7 2009, 11:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=758820


> Here are some very interesting articles I have found regarding the (HIGHLY ACCLAIMED) AKC.
> 
> http://terriermandotcom.blogspot.com/2009/...te-sued-by.html
> 
> ...


Here is another link of a puppy store in Southern California where the store is still open and the owner has been convicted of animal cruelty and is now on probation!!! Which I could do something to close his doors!!! http://cbs2.com/local/Puppy.Mill.Dirty.2.513026.html


----------

